# New setup



## Rebel (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey y'all,

I'll be moving to Pensacola NAS this fall from Colorado. I grew up fly fishing ponds and lakes in Alabama, but I've been fishing the rivers out here for the last few years. I need a saltwater set up for when I move down there, and I was wondering what y'all would recommend. Also, I'd love to go fishing with y'all when I get down there just to learn where to go and how to fly fish saltwater. Thanks for the help!

-Rebel


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome back to the area. I'm sure there are some fly-guys that will chime in and put you on the right set-ups to get you going.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

See if Chris V still has that 7wt he offered up. It was a bargain I almost couldn't resist. My 8wt seems to be my go to stick. I also have a 6 & 10 I use in the salt. Your going to enjoy FFing the SALT!!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a 9 wt when walking the beach.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> See if Chris V still has that 7wt he offered up. It was a bargain I almost couldn't resist. My 8wt seems to be my go to stick. I also have a 6 & 10 I use in the salt. Your going to enjoy FFing the SALT!!


+ a bunch. Chris V can hook you up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've sold the 7WT I had listed but am willing to sell another. It's a Sage Graphite II 7WT with a Lamson Velocity 3.5. It has a spare spool as well. I wasn't going to sell originally, but I will as long as I get what I ask for it which is 350.00

Other than that, I'll split the combo up if wanted and of course I sell new gear at our store.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 18, 2014)

I wasn't really planning on buying anything till I got down there, but that is a sweet deal, Chris. I am using an Orvis Clearwater II 9' 6wt right now. I was wondering what y'all use as far as weight and length. Also if there are any particular brands that hold up better in the saltwater, I would appreciate that information as well. I was recommended to get a 9wt because I really want to go after some of the bigger fish that Florida has to offer. I do not own a boat, so until I find some fishing buddies who are looking for someone to split gas with, most of my fishing will be from the shore.

Also, Chris, what store is yours?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Our store is Sam's on canal road in Orange Beach, Al. I recommend 8-9WT the most, but it really depends on what you will use the most. 

For me, it's:

Inshore trout/redfish/flounder and the like- 6-7WT

Surf- 7-8WT (except for Jacks, then a 9-10WT is helpful!)

Nearshore/bullreds/kings- 9WT

Offshore and Bluewater- I bring 3-5 setups ranging from 9-16WT


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I would also add that it's a good idea to squirt metal with corrosionX prior to use and flush with fresh water after salt water use. I usually squirt WD 40 after fresh water wash down but not sure it's really necessary. Do that and any quality brand oughta hold up just fine. This salt water is pretty nasty stuff on metal.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 18, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Our store is Sam's on canal road in Orange Beach, Al. I recommend 8-9WT the most, but it really depends on what you will use the most.
> 
> For me, it's:
> 
> ...


What kind of fish can you get when surf fishing or nearshore? I apologize for all the questions, but I am just trying to figure it all out. I feel like this is probably where I will wind up just cause I won't have the time or money to maintain a boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Inshore- Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, Black Drum, White Trout, Ladyfish, Jack Crevalle, Mangrove Snapper, Striped Bass (winter), Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel and a few others

Surf- Redfish, Speckled Trout, Pompano, Ladyfish, Bluefish, Jack Crevalle, Little Tunny (Bonito, False Albacore), Spanish Mackerel, Whiting and some others occasionally.


----------



## Ehllis (Mar 26, 2014)

when walking the beach.


----------

